# Film/developer combinations



## jameswilgeroth (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Development times for developer chemicals are often stated for use with a particular film e.g. Kodak film development times are given for corresponsing Kodak developing chemicals.  My questions is this:

What considerations does one have to make when using a given brand developer where a developing time is not provided for a different brand film?  Temperature is an obvious factor, but are there any other variables to consider, and how do they affect development time?

Look forward to reading your comments


----------



## Torus34 (May 27, 2009)

There are four factors which must be controlled in film development to assure that a particular film is processed to provide the 'best' negative [fullest gray scale].  These are:

Developer dilution.  Increased dilution shifts gray scale toward lighter.
Development time.  Increased development time shifts gray scale toward darker. 
Development temperature.  Increased temperature shifts gray scale toward darker.
Agitation.  Increased agitation increases slope [contrast] of gray scale.


----------



## Steph (May 27, 2009)

Also, if you need a starting point for a particular film/developer combination, have a look at the Massive Dev Chart.


----------

